# HUGOTON,KS-SABLE F-FANCIE-WANTS HOME FOR CHRISTMAS



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Fancie 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Female Dog 












I am a shelter dog. I have been here since Oct. seventeenth and I would really like to go home. Could you give me a home? I am young energetic and intelligent. I enjoy lots of loving and playing. 

Hugoton Animal Shelter 
Hugoton, KS 
620-544-4959


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow she looks sweet!

I did not know where this was so I looked at a map and it looks like it is in south western KS...close to the oklahoma and colorado border.

Just wanted to put that out there so anyone near there would know


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

how can anyone resist her?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know!! I know I have a hard time resisting!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

another sweet looking girl...


----------



## Yain (Oct 18, 2008)

Anyone have more info on this beautiful girl?


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

OMG she is adorable!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12355928

I have no further info on this sweetie...call shelter if you are interested


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump...something about this sweetie.....


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I really want her to get a home for Christmas


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

All the bumping I have been doing for Bella, and here is another one. 









She is beautiful.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Hugoton,KS-Sable F-Fancie-Wants Home for Christmas*

Wow, she's stunning!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Hugoton,KS-Sable F-Fancie-Wants Home for Christmas*

I could not find her on the forum list. 

How long does this girl have?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Hugoton,KS-Sable F-Fancie-Wants Home for Christmas*

I wish GSDR of Central Colorado could help (I volunteer for Connie). But she's full and has no foster homes available. She's actually taken a dog from this shelter before, so she was surprised they hadn't contacted her. I wish I had a solution for this beauty...


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Hugoton,KS-Sable F-Fancie-Wants Home for Christmas*

Thank you for checking. 

Did you get my E-mail? 

Your PM's are full.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: myamomhow can anyone resist her?


I don't know. She's pretty irresistible.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Any takers yet.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Her Petfinder link isn't working for me. Is it just me?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDHer Petfinder link isn't working for me. Is it just me?


 Not just you. I got listing removed.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: HUGOTON,KS-SABLE F-FANCIE-ADOPTED!!!!!!!*

Called the Hugoton Shelter Today.

Fancie found a home for Christmas








She was adopted


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: HUGOTON,KS-SABLE F-FANCIE-ADOPTED!!!!!!!*

OMG! Thank you SO much Steph for calling. Wow this makes my day!! Got your wish Mary Ann!!!



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: HUGOTON,KS-SABLE F-FANCIE-ADOPTED!!!!!!!*

HURRAY...THANK YOU SANTA!!


----------

